# Renting out DVC points from uk.



## Hollister1

We recently purchased dvc points at Poly while we were on holiday through Disney direct. We won't be able travel every year!

How do we go about renting our dvc point living in uk? Are there any broker in uk who find customers for you? 

If we rent points out through US broker, 30% tax will be deducted. 

Many thanks


----------



## Pluto80

Why don’t you bank any you can’t use, then use them for a better room or longer trip the following year?


----------



## Wakey

David's, it's in Canada.


----------



## Minniesgal

Correct me if I'm wrong but no matter where you rent them through tax will be due it's income after all


----------



## Wakey

I'd have thought so, I haven't done it so OP will obviously have to meet his/ her own tax obligations. Question was regarding a US Broker holding 30% back. David's don't do this or send a tax form as they are not a US company governed by US tax rules. 30% is a lot to hold back, as I should think dues would be offsetable.


----------



## MrsJobba1

We only go every 2 years. When we have had extra points we have rented them out via David’s Dvc Rental. We have owned dvc since 99 and have used them multiple times . Always had good service from them.


----------



## RossK

We're in the UK and also Poly owners. When we purchased from Disney we had a surplus of points due to use-year ticking over a few days after purchase, so even with banking, we wouldn't have been able to use them all. We used David's without any issues at all - the points were rented within a couple of days. Very simple / straightforward process. At the time, we purchased enough points for a 2-week stay per year in a lake view around Sept-Nov time (306 points), but the last two years we've had the additional banked points from purchase so we've been able to do 3 week stays. Now we're coming to the end of our banked points after our next October stay, we'll probably add on an additional weeks worth so we can do a single 3-week stay each year (or rent them out any 'off year'). We could have just spent the whole three weeks sat out on our balcony overlooking the Seven Seas Lagoon with a cold beer in hand!!


----------



## Hollister1

RossK said:


> We're in the UK and also Poly owners. When we purchased from Disney we had a surplus of points due to use-year ticking over a few days after purchase, so even with banking, we wouldn't have been able to use them all. We used David's without any issues at all - the points were rented within a couple of days. Very simple / straightforward process. At the time, we purchased enough points for a 2-week stay per year in a lake view around Sept-Nov time (306 points), but the last two years we've had the additional banked points from purchase so we've been able to do 3 week stays. Now we're coming to the end of our banked points after our next October stay, we'll probably add on an additional weeks worth so we can do a single 3-week stay each year (or rent them out any 'off year'). We could have just spent the whole three weeks sat out on our balcony overlooking the Seven Seas Lagoon with a cold beer in hand!!


 
I am also in uk & a new poly DVC member,  could I kindly ask if you had to fill out USA. Tax forms or did the agent keep the 30% and dealt with all the 30% tax.  I looked at the tax form online & found it daunting, I would appreciate any advice you can give me. Many thanks


----------



## londontime

Hey all. I ruptured my achilles tendon playing tennis a few weeks ago, thankfully we hadn't booked flights but we took the decision to cancel the DVC trip, as the walking wouldn't be doable. I had some banked points in this year that would expire before we can get out there again, so I have just signed up with Davids. Here's hoping.


----------



## AdamsMum

Wakey said:


> David's, it's in Canada.


Really?  I'm in Canada and thought of renting through David's but hesitated because of the U.S. Tax business.  Thanks for that info.  I have no problem paying tax in Canada on the rental income, but U.S. tax laws seem complicated.


----------



## disneyholic family

i checked this with David's and they said they don't withhold taxes or provide tax forms.
they said we are responsible for doing our taxes and paying whatever we are required to pay.

they said they're a canadian company and have nothing to do with US taxes.

the only 30% they withhold is just until the renter checks in. As soon as the renter checks in, the final 30% is transferred to you.

.


----------



## londontime

londontime said:


> Hey all. I ruptured my achilles tendon playing tennis a few weeks ago, thankfully we hadn't booked flights but we took the decision to cancel the DVC trip, as the walking wouldn't be doable. I had some banked points in this year that would expire before we can get out there again, so I have just signed up with Davids. Here's hoping.


I rented just under 150 points with a 6 month expiry (they were 2017 banked) in under 2 weeks. They were pretty efficient. I got the 70% less than an hour after I had sent them confirmation.


----------



## disneyholic family

londontime said:


> I rented just under 150 points with a 6 month expiry (they were 2017 banked) in under 2 weeks. They were pretty efficient. I got the 70% less than an hour after I had sent them confirmation.



this is what i need to understand....
i'm in the process of purchasing a resale contract that has points on it that i'll want to rent as we're not going to disney this year or next.
so even if the points are banked you can rent them?  
the person who rented your points, i assume that means they're visiting disney within the next 6 months.


----------



## Wakey

David's are great. Pay very quick.


----------



## londontime

disneyholic family said:


> this is what i need to understand....
> i'm in the process of purchasing a resale contract that has points on it that i'll want to rent as we're not going to disney this year or next.
> so even if the points are banked you can rent them?
> the person who rented your points, i assume that means they're visiting disney within the next 6 months.


Yep. We bought into DVC when we were out there in 2017 and I got the first full allocation. We banked those points into 2018, as I have a March UY. I used some in April, and the rest were slotted for the holiday I had booked for next week that I had to cancel due to my Achilles rupture, which meant I had banked, unused points that would have expired in March 2019. I put them up for rent and I had to do 2 bookings, one for Jan and one for Feb 2019. I got 13 bucks a point. If you advertise earlier at the over 7 months points they give you a “home resort premium” of an extra dollar a point. I then banked all of my 2018 points into 2019. Hope this helps.


----------



## disneyholic family

thanks!  yes that helps.  and i'm sure i'll understand it better once i have the contract and sign up with david's.
we're planning on going every  three years probably.  
so we'll bank and borrow.  But if something happens, then we'll put them up for rent. But right now i only plan on renting out the first two years.  
after that we'll be using them ourselves.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

londontime said:


> Yep. We bought into DVC when we were out there in 2017 and I got the first full allocation. We banked those points into 2018, as I have a March UY. I used some in April, and the rest were slotted for the holiday I had booked for next week that I had to cancel due to my Achilles rupture, which meant I had banked, unused points that would have expired in March 2019. I put them up for rent and I had to do 2 bookings, one for Jan and one for Feb 2019. I got 13 bucks a point. If you advertise earlier at the over 7 months points they give you a “home resort premium” of an extra dollar a point. I then banked all of my 2018 points into 2019. Hope this helps.


Thanks for the info @londontime it's really helpful as we have some points we need to rent out  Sorry about your injury, hope it's healing now


----------



## disneyholic family

just thought to update - we've rented our 2018 and 2019 points successfully with Davids..
very pleased with their service..
you get 100% of the money from Davids.  No withholding.


----------



## disneyholic family

disneyholic family said:


> just thought to update - we've rented our 2018 and 2019 points successfully with Davids..
> very pleased with their service..
> you get 100% of the money from Davids.  No withholding.



i should clarify - with Davids you get 70% of the money immediately when the points are rented.
And then on the day of check in, you get the other 30%.
But you do get 100% of the money, just in two payments.  

.


----------



## McCrae

Minniesgal said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but no matter where you rent them through tax will be due it's income after all



Is it income? You are selling a reservation .... could be a capital gain. If you are not repatriating funds to the uk you may not need to pay any tax until you sell the asset and return the funds to the uk. Any further tax could be reduced if deeds are in joint name etc.


----------



## Minniesgal

McCrae said:


> Is it income? You are selling a reservation .... could be a capital gain. If you are not repatriating funds to the uk you may not need to pay any tax until you sell the asset and return the funds to the uk. Any further tax could be reduced if deeds are in joint name etc.



rent is classed as income by HMRC and you have a duty to report foreign income to the HMRC


----------



## McCrae

Minniesgal said:


> rent is classed as income by HMRC and you have a duty to report foreign income to the HMRC


Agreed rental income is subject to tax, however in the UK you do not need to declare Foreign income if it is less than £1500 in a year and it’s not repatriated to the UK.  For a couple you can have £3000 per annum in overseas income that does not have to be declared. That would probably cover most peoples potential liability.

But Is it actually rental incomes? We do not actually own any of the buildings at Disney and therefore cannot rent them out.  We have paid in advance for vacations at Disney. On a practical basis you are selling a reservation to stay at a resort. That resort may not even be your home resort.


----------



## PoohBears#1fan

When I've rented I've done it directly & I put the money directly into my Suntrust account to cover my dues.  Rented a handful of times over the years, I always stipulate a minimum amount of points I'll rent (I don't have the time to deal with multiple single night bookings), cash up front and no cancellations, never had any issues.  It helps if you own at a sought after resort as people want the 11 months booking advantage to secure reservations they won't get at 7.

I've rented through here on a few occasions and through a UK site also.


----------

